# One for the artists.



## kyektulu (Aug 5, 2005)

*Just wondering what other peoples prefeered media is?
Also what you are painting/ drawing at the minute?

My personal favouret is Oils, Although before I decided on these as a medium I experimented with Gouache, Water colour and Acrillic.

I normally draw the basic outline of my painting then I use Burnt Sienna Acrillic as an undercoat. From there I build up with Oil paint*. 
*And of course my subject is usually a dragon and I am working on a amoured red at the minute as well as a Brass dragon on another canvas, I like working on two paintings at once! 

*


----------



## Aliena (Aug 5, 2005)

Preferred media? Well, I work mostly in Photoshop, though truthfully, I'd prefer to do more traditional media - watercolors and oil pastels, namely. I'd love to do elaborate ink drawings too, but will need a LOT of practice before I do any of those. I'd love to become more proficient in color pencil work too - I can do regular graphite, but the colored pencil still looks like I color with crayons! lol

At the moment, I've got a few things in the works. I'm in the process of painting this picture for a character exchange group I'm involved in. This isn't my character but I love her pink hair!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/alienarose/decawip.jpg

It's still pretty preliminary - I've got to do the bottom of her and then make refinements here and there - add shadows and whatnot, especially in the hair, adjust some things on the skin and make the shirt pop out more, etc. Basically - fix it up much more. I've also got another picture that's scanned already and just waiting for painting of a futuristic sci-fi type person for the same group. And then I've got 2 commisions coming up - a DnD character sketch and I believe a superhero either sketch or cg - I'm waiting to hear back from the person. Also a character painting for the girl who coded my website (as her payment - she was generous enough to code it for art instead of money!). I normally rough-sketch what I'm doing first, scan it, and then paint in PS. It's hard for me to work on more than one at once, though. I like finishing one before I start another.

Oh yeah!  And a watercolor flower still life picture for my Mom's bathroom!  Heh heh...that'll be a challenge since i don't do much watercolor!


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 5, 2005)

Apart from illustrating the fairytale books I wrote for my Granddaughters - mostly flowers, butterflies, dragon flies, frogs and lots of pretty flowers and foliage in water colours - I haven't done much drawing lately.

I usually prefer pen and ink, or white paint on various textures of black paper or canvas.  I love filling in all the little details, the veins on the leaves, a string of dew drops on a cobweb type of style.

I also try and sketch any of the Australian native orchids that I find growing in the 'bush'.

On subject I haven't tried drawing yet is a DRAGON!!!  I shall have to try and remedy that immediately, won't I kyektulu?


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 6, 2005)

Agreed Rosemary a dragon is the only way to go!
Id love to see examples of your artwork.
I still want to put some of my paintings on here but I am too much of a begginer with paintshop to get them to the required amout of pixels...  
I really should pick up that instruction manuel.
Thanks for the posts, I need more!


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 7, 2005)

There's a PM for you today!

I am sure you will soon find out how to send your artwork.  Perhaps someone here at the Chronicles will be able to help you.  I'm having troubles myself trying to send a photograph, so you are not alone!!!


----------



## Miss Wiggle (Aug 10, 2005)

I have only tried charcoal, pencil, watercolors, acrylic, and digital...and they all seem to offer something completely different than the other but infinitely helpful. 

Photoshop is fun to paint in, if you know the shortcut keys.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 10, 2005)

I have photoshop but cant for the life of me figure it out.. the same with paint shop pro nine!
I am a begginer with anything modern...


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 10, 2005)

It would be interesting to create art in 3D images.


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 10, 2005)

I do alot of virtual 3d modeling, although most of the ideas start with letraset markers and plain paper


----------



## Miss Wiggle (Aug 11, 2005)

> I have photoshop but cant for the life of me figure it out.. the same with paint shop pro nine!



If it helps at all, the tools I use the most are the Brush Tool (hotkey: b) and the eraser tool (hotkey: e). Just adjust to opacity of each to control how potent each stroke is, learn to balance everything out and just have at it.


----------

